# How do you whisper in chat?



## tuscangarder (Nov 26, 2019)

How do you whisper in chat?


----------



## Kirito (Nov 26, 2019)

By posting your credit card number before your message. You'll be billed one dollar per whisper


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Nov 26, 2019)

w/ @"username" but you have to make the w and the line thing italian, we been had told you this


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 26, 2019)

/w @"member name"

you guys are mean


----------



## tuscangarder (Nov 26, 2019)

Italian uses the same alphabet


----------



## Strange Rope Hero (Nov 26, 2019)

like this...


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Nov 26, 2019)

tuscangarder said:


> Italian uses the same alphabet



Nah, it's built in to the typing box, that little gay I is for Italian, right next to Belgian and leftwards of Uruguayan.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 26, 2019)

Magic.


----------



## MrDegeneratman (Nov 26, 2019)

First you gotta pm me a picture of your willy and then I'll tell you


----------



## zyclonPD (Nov 26, 2019)

Only true oldfags can Triforce. 
  ▲
▲ ▲


----------



## HeyYou (Nov 26, 2019)

I didn't even know you could whisper in chat. Do you have to include the parentheses?


----------



## Classist. (Nov 27, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> I didn't even know you could whisper in chat.


That's because we were whispering, so of course you couldn't hear us.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 27, 2019)

Angel Baby Firefly said:


> /w @"member name"
> 
> you guys are mean


We have only the finest specimen here on the farms.


----------



## Null (Nov 27, 2019)

/w @Null message

The real syntax is this

/w [user=1]this doesn't matter at all[/user] message

But @Null automatically becomes [user=1]@Null[/user].


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Nov 27, 2019)

Instructions unclear, whispered six million times @Null


----------



## Spl00gies (Nov 27, 2019)

_whispy whispy_


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Nov 27, 2019)

Why whisper when you can RAAAGE


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Nov 27, 2019)

The trick is to not speak so loudly into your mic. That way your speech to text program can figure out what you want.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Nov 27, 2019)

zyclonPD said:


> Only true oldfags can Triforce.
> ▲
> ▲ ▲




I'm not sure this came across how you wanted.


----------



## TANK JESUS (Nov 27, 2019)

/slap (name here)


----------

